# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية >  برنامج المحفظ لتحفيظ القران الكريم

## هدوء عاصف

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


برنامج المحفظ لتحفيظ القران الكريم





لتحميل البرنامج 

اضغط هنا
*

----------


## Fawaz555

جزاك الله خير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جزاك الله كل خير  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو هدوء عاصف

بميزان حسناتك يا رب

----------

